# Jet JWBS-14 #708705



## CronenBuildingCoPDX (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been looking for a 14" bandsaw for my small woodshop. I came across this one on c-list and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this saw. Also, what would be a fair price for this saw? It seems to have had light use, the HTC wheeled base and fence.

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/3815380160.html

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont own a Jet bandsaw, but before getting mine, I looked at this type. Jet has been making this style for years. It's the older model, but the new one made by Jet is the same, this one is just blue and does not have the dust port casted in the metal. I own a Delta 14" and love it. I'm a delta guy, I would say go for a Delta, but Jet makes good stuff. Thats a good price. I think it will make a great bandsaw. 14" bandsaws are nice because of the power you get, the ability to change the height and of course all the attachments you can get for it. Good luck.. It sure is good price.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR
FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*but Jet makes good stuff.*

more appropriately, jet made good stuff. now they make very average tools that just cost a lot and rarely deliver as much value as the likes of grizzly or rikon. having said that, the older jet tools were well made and that linked saw should perform quite well. $300-350 would be a more reasonable price. the htc mobile base is a POS. what's the hp rating of the motor. also, you might pass that unit by lou iturra of iturra design. there isn't anyone more knowledgeable about delta and jet 14" BSs than him. no web site, but he can be reached here:

http://www.manta.com/c/mmc3znn/iturra-design

when you buy anything from lou, he sends along one of his catalogs. in addition to a great list of items for 14" BSs, it contains enough articles about Bss and their performance to obviate the need for one of those band saw books, like duginske's.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

i paid $500 for a newer one after a year of looking. haven't used it a whole lot yet but just got a new 1/2" blade and i might try cutting up some hardwood firewood to see what it looks like.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good bud has aa saw that appears to be the model you are looking at. I have used it on occasion and I think it's better than my Rigid 14" saw. Vibrates alot less than mine and the fence is a pretty good set up. It seems like a pretty reasonable deal to me.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Without giving all my credentials my advice would be to pass. Jet bandsaws are not so great. Owned one and sold it for a Grizzly. The Grizz is better. A few years ago I used to sell Jet Bandsaws. Jets are made so cheap and flimsy. I don't care what you do, you will fight blade drift with a Jet. There are better economy saws on the market and if you want to save and get a new one then there are definitely better ones out there; Powermatic for instance. Powermatics and Jets are owned by the same company but manufactured completely different. The one shown is a little overpriced. My Jet was pretty cherry with extras and I sold it for $500. Hope this helps.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at the Grizz 0555LX.
Lot of saw for the money, great features.
Bill


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

Just remember you are buying a used bandsaw with no fence when you could buy this with a new warranty and a fence and have a top notch bandsaw for 524.00 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0555LANV


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a "white" version of this saw with the riser block and love it…I probably don't have the creditials or experience that some of our colleagues do, but it has done well for me. I decided on Jet after a friend waited for a Delta Part for 5 months….While I USED to be a Delta guy, they scare me now….
Mike


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have that saw, and it works fine. Like any bandsaw, a sharp blade makes all the difference. The fence is a little sticky, but other than that I have no complaints. Dust collection is good. The motor is quiet.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm going to go along with those recommending the Grizzly Anniversary Edition 14" saw. It's only $95 more (plus $79 shipping) and gives you:

Cast iron wheels
Ball bearing guides
Much better fence
2 blade speeds
Quick tension release
Rack and pinion guide post
4 inch dust port 
And a warranty!

Mike


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

So did you get it. ???

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR 
FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## CronenBuildingCoPDX (Jan 30, 2013)

Once I realized the G0555 was just a little bit more money, I decided to hold off. I'm really liking the 30th Anniversary saw. Thanks to everyone for the really helpful advice. I really appreciate it.


----------

